
Patient got Covid twice, so long her immunity - shadowprofile77
https://www.vox.com/2020/7/12/21321653/getting-covid-19-twice-reinfection-antibody-herd-immunity
======
lbeltrame
Short immunity, assuming this is a general case and that this is a real
reinfection, wouldn't also affect vaccination, which is mentioned as a
solution? This article is contradictory.

EDIT: I'm much in favor of vaccination, FTR. But when I read pieces like this,
I wonder if people fully understand the consequences of the scenarios they
describe.

